# Warning: deflink: /dev/cuad0: Bad file descriptor



## vigol (Dec 29, 2009)

after updating kernel & world from *RELENG_7_0_0_RELEASE* to *RELENG_8_0*, I can't make connection with *ppp*.
Error from term/log

```
Warning: deflink: /dev/cuad0: Bad file descriptor
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2009)

The serial interfaces got renamed. You need to find the correct one and change the ppp.conf accordingly.


----------



## vigol (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll check it,  _(I'm in another running OS in same machine)_,
just a changing among /dev/cuad[0-3], or something else?
TNX


----------



## crsd (Dec 29, 2009)

FreeBSD 8 uses uart(4) instead of sio(4). Check FILES section in manpage.


----------

